# Wanted: Server / Windows backup software FREE



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

This is not spam or an advertisement

I am actually looking for some really good, easy to use backup software
either backup to local drive / network space OR has ability to do this AND synchronize files ( and if possible, email notify if backup fails etc.. ) 

hopefully looking for something free OR if its really really easy to configure / maintain they are will to pay for it

the person who needs it/requesting it is computer illitereate but needs desperately do do backups
I don't like NTbackup and / or Windows server backup 

Any recommendations ? 

Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you looked at Cobian or FBackup?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Nope, I am here looking for suggestions
thanks for those..........
i'll check them out !!


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

barryherne said:


> Think about Acronis for servers backup.The ability to backup to various places including the cloud is avaliable. It is not free unfortunately, but the price is rather attractive.


FBackup was not all that great
Cobian is good and email notification works, its just a shame it no longer supported anymore, and making it
an application and service is very confusing for the person requesting it. Its not all that user friendly

i'll check acronis
Thanks


----------



## RobertFord (Mar 19, 2009)

So, you need free software. Recently found 3 quite useful server backup software that can backup to local drive / network drive, as well as public cloud storages: Zmanda, Cloudberry and CloudBacko. But since you need free stuff, maybe you can try CloudBacko (cloudbacko.com). Their beta software is free to use until April 1st, 2014.


----------



## attman (Aug 15, 2008)

Crashplan allows you to backup to another PC for free, the online backup is very cheap.

For VMware image backups use Trilead VM Explorer...free too


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

thanks for all the suggestions !!


----------

